# Free Install and Alignment for Mini



## theman (Nov 30, 2002)

My friend's shop in Long Beach, Ca is looking for a Mini Cooper that wants a free install and alignment. No catch (except maybe a sticker on your window). All you do is bring in your springs or (if you want to buy some H&Rs through him you can) and he will do it. That's it. Plain and simple. Offer ONLY for the FIRST MINI COOPER.

Here is the link ask for Fab: www.ef1motorsports.net tell him that you heard about it from bimmerfest.com

5217 Cherry Avenue 
Long Beach, CA 90805 
Tel: 562-422-8485


----------

